# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Pigs in the yard

## kyratshooter

I was out on the back porch doing a bit of a wiring job this afternoon when I heard a grunt and looked down at the back fence to see a wild boar coming through the briers into the yard.

I stood there on the porch, it is screened in and has lattice work around the bottom, sort of stunned and watched the porker amble across the back yard.  He had the required body shape, ridge back and tusks, so I know he was not an escape from any of the nearby farms.  If so he had been out in the woods for a couple of generations. 

He cut across to the road and headed up to see the Judge that lives on the hill.  I watched him try to get inside the Judges swimming pool fence, give up and head into the field.  He ambled into the fence row like that was his normal procedure.

I have lots of deer, 'coons, 'possums, coyotes, and the occasional bear would not shock me, but that is the first wild boar I have ever seen in this part of the country.    

I suppose it is time to put the rifle beside the back door again.  There are pork chops to be had!

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I passed through your humble country last week. If I had but known you were troubled with such critters I would have dropped off some ammo...in return for a bacon sammich of course. I even made it down into your old neighborhood in Tennessee country. Saw a preponderance of black and white kittens along the roadway and more than a few deer that had met their fate but no porkers...dead or alive. I suppose those rascals are making their inevitable procession northward. It's fortunate we have the great waters to hold their advance at bay for a bit. I'm certain they will find a way across even if they don't observe the speed limit on the bridges. We have confirmed trail camera sightings of both cougar and bear so I would imagine it's only a matter of time before the four legged boar joins us. Lord knows we have plenty of the two legged variety.

----------

